# BUYER BEWARE!!! Ramcat Broadheads



## firebreather

Here's my take, as a 47 year old avid bowhunter my lesson I learned, why fix it if it's not broke.  As avid bowhunters we are always wanting to improve with the new technology that comes out every year, correct?  For me, I shoot a Matthews Helium whisker biscuit because I don't like the moveable dropaways because I hunt in some thick stuff and pulling my bow up I damage them.  It's not me, it's just thick cover.  I do shoot a johnny copper john site, which I really like, with a true fire release and a deloop.  After shooting numerous arrows, such as carbon express, maxima blue streak (which I think are highly overated), so I finally settled on some gold tips.  Back in the day, I shot a vortex broadhead.  A masacare guru broadhead in my opinion.  But, the company seemed to just fade away so I went to a muzzy.  Well here in the last couple of years, I bow hunt throughout the season, well with muzzy, they are good, but the broadhead doesn't withstand bone.  Well the problem with the muzzy is you have to change the blades.  Well as gun season progresses and you try to find muzzy blade replacements nobody tends to have them in stock.  So I migrated to a #1 quality broadhead in my opinion, the Montec G5 100% surgical stainless steel, which can be resharpened multiple times on the butchers block or as some people would say, an arkansas stone.  This broadhead can be sharpened on one side more than the other to make deviation fly true.  Which is one of the positives of the montec.  It is a great pinpoint punching broadhead.  But my yearning, with todays technology, wants a massive blood trail.  So I heard about this new broadhead called the Ramcat.  This broadhead is quoted as "non-mechanical".  First con, it has moveable blades.  WRONG!!! First misleading.  Second con, blades bend way too easy during minor labor.  Such as unassuming bow hunters shoving broadheads as big as a ramcat into a smaller quiver.  After you pass that second con and realize you don't need to shove them in there as far, or buy a bigger quiver, it has accuracy at shooting just like a fieldpoint and leaves a devasting hole.  Thus leaving a massive amount of blood, which is what I was looking for.  But then, thru a broadhead shot on a doe, pass thru ribs, blades were bent.  Well now we are changing blades with the replacement pack.  My secondary con is after working numerous years in the machining business (machine shop) I  find that neither metric nor standard allenwrenches fit the counter-clockwise screw, nowhere near 80%.  The nearest allenwrench I could find was a 1.5 and it had what we call in the machine shop business a term "japanese slop".   Third con, the counter sunk screws don't completly go down in the counter sunk tip.  I don't know about you, but if 2 screws go all the way down and 1 screw doesn't go down, at 300+ per second, I'm going to say that's going to make my arrow pull and I don't like it.  So I spent 30 mins. this afternoon broadhead tuning my bow back to the montec G5 broadhead.  So tonight when I go to my slaughter whole to fill my freezer, when I get done cleaning my arrow tonight and I lay my broadhead down on my arkansas stone, and I rotate it 3 times after I've pushed 2 pushes on each side, and I'm ready to go again.  This is solely one man and his story.  Why fix it if it aint broke.  After 2 packages of ramcats, 2 packages of replacement blades a total of $110, and watching a video of an exit wound of a koodo by ramcat, and all the hype in less than an hour I will be settled in the climber with my trusty Matthews in my hand, with my trusty old G5 Montec broadhead.


----------



## The Fever

Nice post!


----------



## GAGE

Good luck this evening.


----------



## bloodrunner

i trid them this year and i didnt like them either


----------



## J Gilbert

If you like the Montecs that much and need to buy more in the future, look at VPA heads- working in a machine shop, you'll enjoy the same basic design, but machined from one solid block of steel


----------



## NCummins

If your happy don't change, but I really like my t3's, you can just tell the better quality over other broad heads.


----------



## spydermon

t3 are hard to beat.  grim reapers as well.  built solid.  why not buy one of the mentioned and replacement blades at the same time???  if it has any screws in/on it..im staying away.  too small, round off and subject to rust/gald due to moisture/use and any other variable.  
try a bi polar, plenty of info here about em.  the ram cats have had numerous threads on the bending blades.


----------



## cmtemple

I am with you on this one have shot g5 s for years and got suckerd into trying rage from all the commercials boy was that a mistake,first draw on a doe and I notice the blades flopping around so I let down push them closed shoot the doe with a Mathews switchback set on 70lbs and no pass through every deer with montecs =pass through and dead deer


----------



## p&y finally

People make a big deal out of the latest and greatest broadheads. A broadhead simply cuts a hole. One cuts a 1" while another cuts a 1 1/4" hole ete etc but simple fact is it puts a hole thru what it hits. Put it where its supposed to be and it really dont matter!
 I got suckered into the ramcats awhile back too, lesson learned. Shooting Shuttle T-Locks now and very happy with them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I had montecs. Nice head I found I like the qad exodous and slick tricks better thanks for sharing with us


----------



## B Man

Another to try if you like G5 is magnus Snuffer SS.  Can't beat there lifetime guarantee.  Sent back 3 magnus buzz cuts with a note saying, Please replace blade retaining screw, the head is stripped.  This was from taking the blades off and resharpening after shooting deer.  Package came back in the mail, expecting replaced screws to only see all three broad heads replaced with new ones.  Great company!


----------



## puhlw

I purchased a pack of ramcat broadheads off the internet a few weeks back.  I noticed they didnt fit very tight in my inserts and wobbled some when spun.  After contacting ramcat and sending some pictures we determined these were chinese made copies.  I ordered another set from a reputable source and have been very happy since.  Hard to believe theres a market big enough to bother coping these but that seems to be the case.


----------



## puhlw

They are a tight fit in the quiver but not much you can do about that.


----------



## firebreather

All my Ramcat were American made , made sure I didn't get knock off stuff when I bought them , just poorly made stuff


----------



## puhlw

Just curious how you know they were american made?  The first set I ordered looked nearly identical, and even the package was a near perfect copy.

To tell you the truth when I talked to ramcat and they told me they could be copies I didn't believe them, but I ordered a second package from a reputable source and they were slightly different.  

Just putting this information out there so people know knockoffs do exist.


----------



## Jim Thompson

the good thing is that there is a broadhead for everyone.

You cant go wrong with the Montecs and as many people will tell you, you cant go wrong with the Ramcats and as many people will tell you...you cant go wrong with etc etc etc

Shoot what works for ya and have fun


----------



## puhlw

I agree theres lots of good broadheads out there, and theres no subsitute for a well placed arrow.


----------



## satchmo

firebreather said:


> All my Ramcat were American made , made sure I didn't get knock off stuff when I bought them , just poorly made stuff



There are no Americian made Ramcats.


----------



## Kris87

I'm all for everyone having an opinion, but to title the thread BUYER BEWARE!! is a little over the top.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## satchmo

Kris87 said:


> I'm all for everyone having an opinion, but to title the thread BUYER BEWARE!! is a little over the top.  To each his own I guess.



 Everybody has an opinion and this op was voicing his. My opinion is that in six years with 58 deer, a bear, turkey and numerous hogs from my wife and I is that they rock!!!


----------



## MossyCreek

firebreather said:


> All my Ramcat were American made , made sure I didn't get knock off stuff when I bought them , just poorly made stuff



Ill take your old ones....and even pay shipping....


----------



## firebreather

MossyCreek said:


> Ill take your old ones....and even pay shipping....







Sorry bro threw them in trash can , with the exception of the 1 pack of replacement blades I'll get credit for  , 
Satchimo. Think package said Harrisburg pa 
Kris all I gotta say is if u wanna shoot broadhead with screw holding blade in half way sticking out on ur big bucks ,we'll be my guess  but I'm just saying it's not for me $$$ to tight nowadays to buy stuff that don't work , I'm saying what I observed that some poor less observable guy might not see . To me ,I guess I'm just a perfectionest . But hey guess that's why I brought 3 does down in one sitting last night n got my freezer half full for my family ,and this thurs I can start the buck pursuit again with cleaned sharpened broad heads . My take .......I'm not fixing it less it's broke ..


----------



## robert carter

I shoot longbows and cut on contact broadheads but If I ever go to a compound it would be hard for me not to shoot the Bi-polar. Made and used by a fella that is known for killing stuff. RC


----------



## Arrow3

I've shot 5 deer with ramcats so far. Every deer fell in sight of my stand with great blood trails. I think they are great broad heads. I think firebreather just needs a box of cleenex


----------



## rjcruiser

firebreather said:


> Sorry bro threw them in trash can , with the exception of the 1 pack of replacement blades I'll get credit for  ,
> Satchimo. Think package said Harrisburg pa
> Kris all I gotta say is if u wanna shoot broadhead with screw holding blade in half way sticking out on ur big bucks ,we'll be my guess  but I'm just saying it's not for me $$$ to tight nowadays to buy stuff that don't work , I'm saying what I observed that some poor less observable guy might not see . To me ,I guess I'm just a perfectionest . But hey guess that's why I brought 3 does down in one sitting last night n got my freezer half full for my family ,and this thurs I can start the buck pursuit again with cleaned sharpened broad heads . My take .......I'm not fixing it less it's broke ..




This has got to be post of the year material.


----------



## Jake Allen

rjcruiser said:


> This has got to be post of the year material.



Agree.


----------



## Kris87

I didn't know how to respond.


----------

